
Why most companies don't need Kubernetes - apodobnik
https://scalarsoftware.com/blog/why-most-companies-dont-need-kubernetes/
======
cphoover
Kubernetes is not nearly as complex as people make it out to be. There are
fundamental concepts you need to understand... but it's quite reasonable once
you grok them.

